# What to store eggs in at the Farmer's Market



## backwoodsfarmer (Jul 27, 2010)

Does anyone know what to keep eggs in at the Farmer's Market? i usually sell from home and so I keep them in my refrigerator until my customers come and get them. 
But my problem is keeping the egss at a constant temperature while at the Farmer's Market. I had thought about using a big cooler,but wasn't sure how that would set with the health dept. Another thought would be to run an apartment sized refrigerator off of a generator,but that seems kinda noisey. (although I have a very quiet generator...)
So,what do you keep your eggs in?

~~BWF


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

a rv propane fridge? just dont know what the fire department may say about the propane tank? if you get a three way 
12v,110 v and propane you can get it to temp at your house off the 110 v then keep it at temp from your vehical 12v system and run it off the propane well at the market.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

At the farmer's market I frequented on the cusp of DC and in "regulatory country" the sellers had a couple of dozen sitting out under an umbrella on their tables--in 90 degree weather--when they weren't sold out. (If they had more they were probably in a cooler but not more I suspect.) I've seen eggs in cartons not refrigerated at grocery stores so it appears regs are sometimes a bit more "flexible" than we'd like. (Never bought any of them.)

If you have a market manager, ask them. If not, check with your state Ag department.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

You buy a cooler, put a frozen bottle (I use a 2 qt juice bottle) and a fridge thermometer inside.
If you have more eggs than fit in one cooler, you can keep a second cooler in the car.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Definitely check on the regulations for your state. Leaving them on a table would be illegal in many (most?) places. Generally they have to be kept at or below 40F. You can do that with a good cooler and ice, just be sure to have a thermometer in there to monitor temp and to try it out a couple of times at home so you have the hang of it before you go to the market.


----------



## backwoodsfarmer (Jul 27, 2010)

Good ideas everybody! Thanks alot. The RV fridge is a possibility later on,it is a little pricey right now. I think I am going to try the Cooler/thermometer method. I am going to do a trial run with it to see how it works. 

Thanks

BWF


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Generally they have to be kept *at or below 40F*


That's the law in NC.
Coolers aren't allowed, although I know people do it anyway


----------



## backwoodsfarmer (Jul 27, 2010)

olivehill said:


> Definitely check on the regulations for your state. Leaving them on a table would be illegal in many (most?) places. Generally they have to be kept at or below 40F.


I have checked and they must be kept at 40F. I don't know why anyone would leave eggs on a table anyway.....it is just asking for illness.


BWF


----------



## backwoodsfarmer (Jul 27, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's the law in NC.
> Coolers aren't allowed


Hmmm,I am going to have to check on that one. I have seen people use coolers,but I don't know if it is lawful. Thanks for bringing that to my attention.:kung:

BWF


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

backwoodsfarmer said:


> I have checked and they must be kept at 40F. I don't know why anyone would leave eggs on a table anyway.....it is just asking for illness.
> 
> 
> BWF


Well, technically eggs can be safely stored without refrigeration but not for long periods of time. Because you never know how long a consumer will keep them before using it's always a good idea to refrigerate (even if it's not the law). If it's just for your family and you'll use the eggs within a few days or so you could leave them on the counter without any worry of illness resulting.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

Well, I have a link to the regulations for selling home produced eggs at Farmer's Markets for the state of Texas (yes, I know different states have different requirements), but the Texas state website seems to be having a technical problem.

I guess I'll try again another time after they have fixed it.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I got my rv fridge for free from a down an out or soon to be salvaged Rv. look around cause other people get them the same way as I did so they are willing to part with them for a whole lot less then some others.

heres an example for ya,seen a few others also

http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/rvs/1900211981.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

ladycat said:


> Well, I have a link to the regulations for selling home produced eggs at Farmer's Markets for the state of Texas (yes, I know different states have different requirements), but the Texas state website seems to be having a technical problem.
> 
> I guess I'll try again another time after they have fixed it.


Ok,l I found a PDF document at the Texas state website.

SELLING YARD EGGS AT A FARMERS MARKET 

http://www.dshs.state.tx.us/foodestablishments/pdf/YardEggs.PDF

Every state has their own regulations, but I think most of them are more or less similar.


----------



## backwoodsfarmer (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks everybody.

BWF


----------



## lauriej57 (Nov 20, 2008)

If you are able to keep your car nearby, they make coolers that plus into your cigarette lighter. Truck drivers use these all the time.


----------



## Diniecita (Sep 11, 2013)

||Downhome|| said:


> I got my rv fridge for free from a down an out or soon to be salvaged Rv. look around cause other people get them the same way as I did so they are willing to part with them for a whole lot less then some others.
> 
> heres an example for ya,seen a few others also
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/rvs/1900211981.html


How do you make this work in a truck bed? My state, Minnesota, requires mechanical refrigeration. 
Thanks, 
Stephanie


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Diniecita said:


> How do you make this work in a truck bed? My state, Minnesota, requires mechanical refrigeration.
> Thanks,
> Stephanie


This is a 7 year old post you are asking this question on but that's ok. If I was selling t the farmers market I would get a small fridge big enough to keep the amount of eggs I needed in. Add a deep cycle battery and a about 1000 watt inverter(might be a little big but you have to deal with start up load plus it will run a little cooler) to the battery to run the fridge. I would have to test it before going to the FM. Have the fridge plugged in to your house current with the eggs added so its all cooled before switching/plugging it into the inverter------if it will run for the length of time you are at the FM---you can then just charge the battery when you get back home each time with a regular battery charger or if you have some traveling time you can run a decent size wire from your front battery to the added one to charge it, BUT you will have to use a isolator or manually attach/clip this wire on the battery only when the vehicle is running---if you left it hooked---the inverter would be draining your cranking battery too and when you get ready to go home---it might not crank.

Having everything up to temp and cooled at home on your house current keeps the fridge from having to run more off the battery.

If the one battery does not last all day at the FM you can do one of 2 things---add another battery (I would use 2 6 volt golf cart batteries hookes in series for 12 volts) or use the wire mentioned and crank your truck every few hours to allow the battery to charge some which gets expensive in the long run.


----------



## Alder (Aug 18, 2014)

I see that this is an old post with a new question.

I'm in Minnesota. I know it's a pain to sell eggs at the farmer's market - that's why I don't see them very often or sell my own that way. When I do see them at a Farmer's Market, they are usually in a cooler or even NOT kept in a cooler, so not "by the book". I sell eggs here at the end of my driveway with a sign, self-serve cooler hung on the fence, and ice paks. The cooler stays plenty cold - if it's a real hot day I switch out the paks in the afternoon. But it's perfectly legal to sell them at the farm gate that way in this state. Saves the hassle of the Farmer's Market....just for info.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

A small chest freezer set up with a thermostat to keep it from freezing, an inverter and a decent battery wouldn't be terribly difficult. There would be room for quite a lot of eggs, and it should satisfy those requirements of "mechanical refrigeration".


----------

